# Penn Line GG1 Problem



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone. I have an electrical issue with a Penn Line GG1. From what I can figure out, there is a dead short somewhere and I can not find it. And I have a hunch it came from the factory with this problem as the loco has hardly any signs of wear. This and looking at the internal wiring, something just doesn't look right. I have already found one side of the wiring where it was not making contact where it was supposed to be. But even after rigging this issue, something still is not right. I have looked around online and have not really found a good visual wiring diagram. I have found an exploded part diagram with wiring instructions, but this does not help me with the issue as it is not clear enough. Basically, something is backwards.... either within the trucks or with the wiring creating this short. So my questions.... Has anyone else had this problem with this specific loco, and if so, what is the fix??? This isn't going to be an easy one, but any help is must appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I own quite a few Rivarossi/AHM GG-1, I love them like you do...I assume yours are the same here...

I had the same problem once, the Tuscan red GG-1 shorted and refused to move and trips the power pack. 

It turned out to be a shorted light bulb. The trains ran fine after removing the light bulbs, but I still didn't manage to wire back with LED since I kept blowing them (I need a resistor). However, the train runs fine till now after removing the bulbs.

Try screwing out the bulb w/o damaging the wires and soldering...If I remember correctly, you need connect any breaks in circuit with small sections of wire (you might want to use crocodile clips first to get the connections right first time).


Kiongs


Hoot24 said:


> Hi Everyone. I have an electrical issue with a Penn Line GG1. From what I can figure out, there is a dead short somewhere and I can not find it.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

ahh, one more thing...check the 2 sets of metal boogies infront. It may well be reversed and causing the short-circuit.

You see, they can be removed from the soft plastic trucks and one side is plastic and the other is metal (the one with the star grooved pattern around the axel) is the electrical conducting one; the smooth one is the plastic non-conducting wheel. 

Once the order is mixed (i.e. metal and plastic on the same side, there will be a short-circuit)

In short, one front bogie should have 2 plastic wheels on left (metal on right); the other back bogie should have metal wheels on left (plastic) on right (metal on left)...this will create the right polarity.

Do study the wheels for the star grooves carefully, this was the primary reason for the trip which also shorted my bulbs. 

Try this first.


----------

